# Can't get the junk out



## bikerchic (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey! This lady gave me some bottles so I'm practicing my cleaning skills on them. [] One has stuff in it that I can't get out. It's like dirt mixed with whatever was in the bottle when it was thrown away (I think). Can anyone tell me how to get this junk out? I've tried Dawn and vinegar. I soaked it for a couple of days..... Thanks!


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Angie:  I have had very good luck with soaking for two days with 1/4 cup clorox to the remainder with water.  That should remove any organic residue.  If the glass is etched with content from years of erosion you may not be able to remove it without
 some form of tumbling operation.  I have tried CLR and Lime away and really didn't have any luck with these.  Sand or kitty litter and baking soda with a little water only, work well. Because the baking soda and water will cause expansion, dont cork if for any length of time as the baking soda will cause the bottle to burst. shake it for as long as your able to letting the cork off now and then to relieve pressure.  Use a strainer to drain the bottle so that you dont put the kitty litter down the drain (definately not a good thing) and rinse.  You may want to repeat if this works for you.  Best regards, Tim


----------



## coboltmoon (Oct 26, 2009)

If you are cleaning bottles I would recommend Dawn Power Dissolver. 
It works amazing on many things. Donâ€™t use on hand painted items or litho tins.
This stuff works so good I could not recommend a product any more.


----------



## bikerchic (Oct 26, 2009)

There's about an inch of dirt in the bottom. Thick, kind of gooey dirt. I'll try the dawn power dissolver.


----------



## LC (Oct 27, 2009)

If it is just dirt and grime , I would try filling the bottle half full of sand , add a bit of water , and shake like the devil . That is all I have ever needed to remove just dirt and grime . Of course if it is stained  or is possibly paint , that is another matter .


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey Angie,
 Glad to see you're still working at them. I always recomend the copper because it will not scratch the glass and it's heavy so it scrubs pretty well. You could also try just letting it soak for awhile - sometimes that helps.
 Lets us know how the power dissolver worked if you try it. Some before and after pictures might be cool. If you need help loading them later, I (or someone here) can lend a hand with that.


----------



## coboltmoon (Oct 27, 2009)

I bought a squat soda this summer that was 98% covered with old thick paint. I could not tell if the bottle was embossed, had a pontil or event what color it was. The bottle was corked, inside there was an inch layer of dried linseed oil(nasty).
The Dawn Power Dissolver made quick work of the paint. With some work it removed the linseed rock.
After the cleaning I realized I had a super beautiful attic mint yellow olive pontil soda. I canâ€™t imagine a bottle much more difficult to clean.
Things I have used the cleaner on with amazing results: calcium deposits on plant pots, rust stains, dirt and gunk, remove labels and Masking tapee that has bonded with the material, old wooden boxes (will remove painted labels and darken the wood just a tad), I even removed permanent magic marker from a cardboard Xmas box. 
For $3 you canâ€™t get a better cleaner.


----------



## bikerchic (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok, I took a pic just now so you can see the "junk". It had more all the way up the side that I got off. I broke the bottle unfortunately. I guess it's a lesson learned on a "practice" bottle.[] Anyway, I was thinking if I can't get it out I'll just put some shells I brought back from Grand Cayman inside and call it good.


----------



## bikerchic (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm gonna go this morning and get some.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry that you broke it. The good news is that it wasn't a rare or unusual bottle. You'll be able to replace that one easily (with an example that is already clean). It looks to be just heavy dirt in the picture, but I suppose, mixed with the gunk on the inside, it could be like a rock.


----------



## bikerchic (Oct 27, 2009)

Ya, I am pretty much just having fun with the cleaning. [] I've seen tons of these for cheap but these were free and dirty! So a good chance to practice and learn so I don't break something important to me.


----------

